# Remote hours



## GRACEKELLEY1 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey all! I work for a company that has been outsourced. In the past we have been able to work flexible schedules but are now being told we must choose a shift time for the purpose of our supervisor being able to count tardies. . Not because of work flow. We have never have had to have a "set" schedule. What is your situation? We are all very surprized and unhappy.


----------

